# Fuente simétrica fija de 9v y 5v a partir de 12vdc



## zague (Ago 22, 2006)

Hola a todos!! tengo el siguiente problema:
Necesito hacer un circuito para obtener alimentaciones de voltaje de +9v,-9v,+5v y -5v. todo esto a partir de de una alimentación simple de 12vdc. Mi pregunta es si puedo a partir de los 12vdc todas estas tensiones con los regulados 78xx y 79xx. de ser esto posible, me gustaría saber la configuración para conectar los reguladores.
Ojala puedan ayudarme
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 23, 2006)

No hay mas que un inversor conmutado, sin embargo no indicas nada respecto a las corrientes que vas a manejar.


----------



## zague (Ago 23, 2006)

las corrientes que necesito no sobrepasan 1 amper. Ahora bien, si tomo los 12vdc de una batería sellada de 12 v, cuanto amperaje podria obetener?.... Gracias por responder


----------



## JERONIMO (Mar 4, 2009)

Ando buscando una fuente simetrica +5 -5, para alimentar un conversor analogico/digital (7107).
Andjunto envio el que he montado, que es el que parece en http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc3.htm
y se meha quemado una de las resistencias nada mas conectarlo. Decirte que he utilizado los reguladores 7805 (+5) y
7905 (-5), ya que son los unicos que encuentro por aquí. ¿Podrias ayudarme con este circuito?. No consigo obtner los +5 y los -5 estables. para probar los circuitos que monto uso una fuente de alimentacion, no uso un transformador con toma media mas rectificador mas filtro, la tension que uso ya esta filtrada.


----------



## jmhelectronico (Mar 29, 2012)

Buenas a todos, mi pregunta es similar...pero mis necesidades son, a partir de 24Vdc crear una fuente simétrica para la alimentación de un amplificador operacional


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

jmhelectronico dijo:


> Buenas a todos, mi pregunta es similar...pero mis necesidades son, a partir de 24Vdc crear una fuente simétrica para la alimentación de un amplificador operacional


 

Si es para un operacional , posiblemente solo necesites la referencia , entonces un simple divisor de tensión más dos capacitores te funcionen.

Sería mejor si nos dieras más datos 


Saludos !


----------



## jmhelectronico (Mar 30, 2012)

Se trata del aislamiento de una señal analógica variable, que mi elección es un HCPL7800 (amplificador de aislamiento), tiene una salida + y otra -, que con un sustractor obtengo la señal total que irá introducido a un micro-controlador.

Ese sustractor, es el que tendré que alimentar simétricamente con tensiones que suelen ser entre +-5V a +-18v que suelen

Muchas gracias por vuestras contestaciones...


----------



## jmhelectronico (Abr 11, 2012)

Bueno tengo dos soluciones pero de las dos no sé cual sería la más adecuada... si los reguladores o el compuesto por A.O. y transistores...(aunque todavía no sé como subir la imagen para que podáis saber de lo que hablo)


----------



## jmhelectronico (Abr 12, 2012)

es decir las opciones que manejo serían con 78XX y 79XX :  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-simetrica-7812-7912-a-17998/

y la otra opción con transistores: 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/86/fuentesimtricaapartirdetc5.jpg/


----------

